# SATA2 Platte wird an- und abgestellt bei shutdown

## morpheus2051

Hallo Gentooler,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit meinem Laptop. Zur Geschichte: Ich habe die alte Festplatte, eine Hitachi 7200rpm 100GB SATA1, gegen eine neue, Seagate 500GB 7200rpm SATA2 (ST9500420AGS) getauscht. Der Umzug verlief Problemlos und das System rennt gut. 

Wenn ich allerdings das Laptop herunterfahre stellt sich die Platte nach der Meldung "Remounting remaining filesystems readonly" aus. Bevor die Kernelmeldung "<Timestap>Power off" kommt wird die Platte wieder angestellt. Danach stellt sich das komplette System normal ab, auch die Platte. Da dieses Verhalten nicht besonders gut für die Lebensdauer einer Festplatte ist habe ich nach einer Lösung gesucht und eine gefunden: 

```

echo 0 > /sys/block/sda/device/scsi_disk\:0\:0\:0\:0/manage_start_stop (Wert ist nach dem Systemstart 1).

```

Setze ich diesen Parameter wird die neue Platte, wie von der alten gewohnt, abgestellt. Leider habe ich nicht die Möglichkeit nachzusehen welchen Wert manage_start_stop bei der alten Platte hatte. 

Bisher sind durch das Setzen keine merklichen Probleme aufgetreten. Ich möchte allerdings wissen, ob es sicher ist den Parameter umzustellen.

Nun ein paar Informationen:

Laptop: HP Compaq nw9440

```

lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [Quadro FX 1500M] (rev a1)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

02:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

02:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

02:06.4 Communication controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 GemCore based SmartCard controller

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5753M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

```

lspci -n 

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27a0 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:27a1 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:27d6 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 01)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:029b (rev a1)

02:06.0 0607: 104c:8039

02:06.1 0c00: 104c:803a

02:06.2 0180: 104c:803b

02:06.3 0805: 104c:803c

02:06.4 0780: 104c:803d

08:00.0 0200: 14e4:16fd (rev 21)

10:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)

```

```

emerge –info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7400_@_2.16GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 20 Oct 2009 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/var/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/  http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/var/portage/packages/"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apm berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 ipw3945 isdnlog jpeg kde libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vdpau vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Kernel .config

http://pastebin.com/f4b4719c8

Sollten weitere Informationen benötigt werden, Poste ich diese gerne.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß

morpheus

----------

